# Metro Detroit Show



## iggyworf (Aug 16, 2015)

Nov 7 2015. For anyone interested.[attachment=bottle show nov.JPG]


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 16, 2015)

I should be there. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope to be there also. And just found this one[attachment=bottle show.JPG]


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 17, 2015)

I might try to finally make the Chelsea show for once. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 6, 2015)

BUMP Royal Oak/Detroit show coming up soon. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2015)

Royal Oak is where our house's furnace came from. We speculate that the furnace is 1940s.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 31, 2015)

Bump. 1 week to go. Be there or be Square. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 6, 2015)

One day left, or half a day left. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 6, 2015)

Look for Elmer Ogg and tell him Robert told you to say Hi. LOL.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 9, 2015)

It was a very good show. Good turn out when I was there.


----------

